# Your favourite transcriptions of Bach?



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's my favourite:






Bach is best on melodica.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Dmitry Sitkovetsky's Golbergs for string trio.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Here's my favourite:
> 
> Bach is best on melodica.


LOL! I haven't ever seen this instrument before today! Bizarre!

Over the last couple of days I have been listening to a few transcriptions of the Passacaglia and Fugue in C Minor. There is no YouTube recording of it, but you can find a transcription for guitar quartet on Spotify. I love the orchestral transcription (I only know Stokowski, though I may have listened to Respighi's at some point).

Here is a video of it done by trombone octet:






I have just started listening to Spotify over the last couple of days. There are some great versions of this work there. My favourites so far are the orchestral transcription performed by the Dallas SO and a version for brass ensemble by the Chicago SO.

Another piece is Stokowski's version of the Little Fugue in G Minor. Listen to the high notes just before the 3 min mark!






There is also a playlist on YouTube of different transcriptions of this:  HERE

My favourite so far is this! Played at a very brisk pace too!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

That one played by Canadian Brass is fantastic!


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That one played by Canadian Brass is fantastic!


I belatedly remembered that I also saw a version of the Passacaglia for bells on YouTube, but the video seems to have disappeared! It took about 15 bell-ringers furiously changing hands!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The funny thing about Stokowski's Bach transcriptions is that unless Stokowski is conducting them, they aren't very good. A lot of the magic was the balance and phrasing he brought to them in performance. Without Stoki at the baton, it's like Technicolor on a black and white TV.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

bigshot said:


> The funny thing about Stokowski's Bach transcriptions is that unless Stokowski is conducting them, they aren't very good. A lot of the magic was the balance and phrasing he brought to them in performance. Without Stoki at the baton, it's like Technicolor on a black and white TV.


I have a CD version with not very good sound. While the sound quality is much better with other conductors, I will agree that I haven't found a match to Stokowski yet.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I've found no problem with sound quality on Stokowski recordings, it probably depends which ones you have.
Busoni's transcriptions are extraordinary as are his pupil Petri's versions.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Contrapunctus XIV - Recorder Quartet


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

crmoorhead said:


> I have a CD version with not very good sound. While the sound quality is much better with other conductors, I will agree that I haven't found a match to Stokowski yet.


Stoki recorded tem several times. The earliest version is the best, but there are later ones with stereo sound that are almost as good. The bargain priced RCA Stoki Stereo box has his last set.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

bigshot said:


> Stoki recorded tem several times. The earliest version is the best, but there are later ones with stereo sound that are almost as good. The bargain priced RCA Stoki Stereo box has his last set.


I have the 1972 live recording with the Czech Phil reissued on the British Decca original masters box.


----------

